# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Second visite to new ostoe

## sonar1234

Well once again he cracked me, he gave me some streching exercise to do, its muscular.

He said that i have a lot of work to me on my own with streching cause in the 5 years of pain my body adjusted itself and it spams when it tries to protect itself.

He doesnt want me to do squats or deadlifts or bent rows, he said that too much pressure will be applied on the lower back and to avoid anything like military press that will put pressure on my upper back trapeze region.

He said to start slow with machines and test myself, and strech and also do some cardio.

I am going to see him again in two weeks. So far he is quit better then the other nut case.

----------

